# Upper Blue Standard Line Impassible 2 Minutes After Hammer's Bridge Put In



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi, I'm with CAC. Ran a trip through at noon no problem, just as I was about to shove off for 3pm PT shows up, says two trees fell across main passage and it is impassible. Immediately after put in you go between bushes and a rock, then the river opens up and bends left. Next move is usually river right through central channel, passing between this season's debris piles, then there's a 90 degree left narrow drop between some more nature. That's apparently where the trees fell, and based on the Kodi boats portaging and their signals, I believe them. There is a gigantic eddy river right above the hazard, easy to catch, and hazard is easy to see.

I went river left around that island where nobody ever goes, passage was easy and safe, probably will be impassible with a raft below 500. 

I contacted all companies and Summit SRT. The wizards have been awesome and called to let me know that they will assess and hopefully begin clearing it Tuesday (tomorrow) morning, he also said he would follow up with me. 

Stay safe out there.


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

According to Drew from Summit SRT, strainers are cleared.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for the heads-up and update!


----------

